# usb a db9



## kluver (May 17, 2010)

hola queria preguntar  lo que pasa es que me compre un conector db9 a usb y no funciona tengo windows vistaen mi pc portatil es vaio y lo probe en xp y funciono es para configurar un plc   desde ya gracias


----------



## elbrujo (May 17, 2010)

Un conector o un conversor? tenes el driver?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2010)

Hola kluver

Si tu dispositivo funcionó en el sistema operativo Windows XP pero no en Windows Vista, como mencionas en tu mensaje, quiere decir que Windows Vista, una de dos, no está bien instalado ó no encuentra el DRIVER para manejar tu dispositivo.

Busca en Microsoft.com el Driver para que lo instale ó conéctalo (El dispositivo) y entra a Windows Update. para que lo encuentre. En el botón de Inicio (Start) esta Windows Update.

Otras veces tarda, Windows Vista, en detectar dispositivos que recién se conectan a la PC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

